# Just recieved my package offer



## doublejay (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Guys just had my package offer, feedback would be great.

They have offered me 150k Aed a year and free company flat, where i do not know yet. On top of this there is unlimited commission on this role. What do you think , enough to get by? or should i refuse and request a higher rate. Bear in mind i will be visiting afghanistan and iraq on a regular basis. Is this enough for a single guy to get by on? i know for a fact i will be making alot on commision once im there, just a bit sceptical at the mo

Thanks
Double Jay


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi double jay,

I am also new to this and dont have any 1st hand experience as i am moving to Dubai in about 5 weeks but i can only let you know what ill be earning which may help?

You said commission so im guessing you'll be in sales? I will be working for a large property developer with 20,000 aed a month basic (free phone, health, flight home etc) + large commission off the back of my team, ill be managing a team of 15 sales consultants. Although ill have to pay for my accomodation i should earn 50-60,000 aed a month min but with rent per annum c.150-200,000 aed that will be a huge saving for you. I cant give any comments on cost of living or how far that will go as i dont live there yet either. Im also hoping someone will help us both out on that front but thought i'd you give you an idea on what other senior "sales" jobs are offering. What posistion have you been offered and what field?

Hope it helps, a little 

Dino


----------



## doublejay (Jul 16, 2008)

Its with a Air charter company, ive gotta go into iraq and afghanistan and look at costs etc and try and maximise profit and bring on new business, a little bit of market intelligence. They have promised me that the earnings could be unlimited and having expeiereince in these countries i know i will start to earn the commmision pretty quickly, and i think they realise that too. Its a case of taking that gamble i suppose on the lower wage with accomadtion paid for and then once im settled and should be earning the commission it hopefully should pay off. just bit nervous thats all


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

A word of advice, Doublejay; ensure BEFORE you go to Iraq and Afghanistan that you are provided with documentry evidence of life insurance, I know some companies will tell you you're insured and then you find out the actual truth!!

Good luck and keep your head down!!!


----------



## doublejay (Jul 16, 2008)

Also the accomadtion they are offering is in sharjah, i believe that this is a dry state , how far is sharjah from dubai?


----------

